# REVIEW: Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Speaker System



## MrPorterhouse

I purchased a set of Logitech Z-5500 Speakers for my PC room about a year and a half ago and I thought I'd write a little ditty about my impressions of this setup. This system would work quite well as a HTIB setup, actually much better than many HTIB's that I've heard.










The Logitech Z-5500 includes a 10-inch long-throw subwoofer driver with flared bass port delivers 188 watts(continuous) of thunderous bass and 5 Polished aluminum phase-plug satellites that combine two drivers into one--the clarity of a tweeter with the richness and fullness of a separate mid-range. Power to the Satellites: 317 watts RMS (2 x 62 W front, 2 x 62 rear, 69 W center).

Frequency response is listed as 33 Hz — 20 kHz(they don't list to what +/- range, but I've measured the 33Hz at about -6dB, and 36Hz at -3dB).

The Brains and Heart-n-soul of the system is the Digital Soundtouch Control Center, which has built-in decoders for Dolby Digital and DTS processing.
Digital LCD: Clear, crisp high contrast display 
Input: Select audio source (optical, coax, or direct) 
Effect: Select digital surround sound effect(6ch Direct, Stereo, Stereo x 2, DPII Movie, DPII Music) 
Settings: Adjust parameters of digital surround sound effects 
Mute: Mute the entire system 
Level: Adjust volume, subwoofer, center, and fader levels 
Pro-audio style knob: Oversized, weighted control knob with digital precision 
Auxiliary input jack: For convenient connection to portable audio devices (CD, MP3, MiniDisc®, etc.)

All right, that's enough of the specs, of which more can be read right here, Clickhttp://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2177,CONTENTID=9486

How does this beast sound? 

Let me just say that I have NEVER heard a PC system that even begins to come close to performing as good as this system(Ok, the Klipsch 5.1 Ultra Pro Media comes close, but isn't as good). The sound is full, detailed, and balanced. Upper frequencies have a nice presence without being Shrill, midrange is quite natural and reporduced accurately, bass is certainly what the doctor ordered with this design because, if you so choose, you can totally drown out the entire midrange and treble with low frequencies. If you dial(way, way down) the sub to a calibrated level, the result is a bass sound that is enveloping, thick, and boomy, but not overly boomy. For a PC sub, I am totally FLOORED by the subwoofer. For HT, it's not going to extend as low as the likes of the popular subs from SVS or HSU, but, that's not what this sub was born to do. If you haven't had the chance to give the Z-5500 a demo, then you will be in for a real treat.

I should mention that I am listening through my PC with a Creative Audigy2 ZS sound card in a 9 x 13 room with a carpeted floor. The Audigy2 ZS sound card is important to mention because this is an EXTREMELY nice card. It has a S/N raito of 108dB with full 96kHz/24bit and DVD-audio capability, as well as a nearly endless number of options to clean-up and modify the source signal. The signal that I am feeding the Z-5500 is absolutely clean, so that certainly maximizes the speakers performance. I have both a digital coax cable and the 5.1 analog cables connected so I can use either my card's decoder or the Logitech's decoder. While the Logitech's decoder is awesome, you simply can't get any better than the Audigy2 ZS. If you are in need of a sound card, DO NOT hesitate to get the Creative Audigy2 ZS, it rocks!




I would say that the Z-5500 could very well be used as a HTIB. The performance is absolutely good enough to be used where the typical HTIB is used. The only concern would be a lack of digital inputs. The Z-5500 has 1 digital optical and 1 digital Coax, and 3 sets of analog inputs and an analog mini input(MP3 player, iPods, portable CD players, etc...) If you really needed more digital inputs, you have to use a digital switcher, which would get the job done. This setup is IDEAL for a college student in a small space where you won't need a large number of inputs anyway. You could hook up a DVD player(digital), XBOX(digital), PC(5.1 analog), and cable TV(analog). That should cover your needs well. The entire system will disappear into the room, but the sound will generously fill the space, and fill it Oh, so well. Did I mention that the Z-5500 can go LOUD. It can go extremely loud! In my PC room, I hit a max dB level of 118! I couldn't beleive how loud it could be pushed and still not suffer from dynamic compression. Even at levels of 110dB+, the sound is amazingly clear and detailed. Bravo! to whoever made the decision to go with this amp because it is quality. Another bonus to this system is that you could(although you certainly wouldn't have to)swap out the satellite speakers and put in your speakers of choice.

NOTE: Early versions of the Z-5500 came with Satellites hard wired to the subwoofer, using an RCA-type connection so you couldn't eaisly swap out the satellites. Enough people complained, and Logitech quickly reacted by using standard push-pin connections on the amp and satellites, allowing you to use your own speaker wire and even hook up different speakers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Great review, Porterhouse. I’ve been hearing good things about these speakers. I’m going to PM the moderators of our Computers Forum and see if they might want to make this a sticky thread over there.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Exocer

I owned the Logitech Z560's. In their day they were killers 
Great review


----------



## MrPorterhouse

Another thing I noticed with these is that the volume bar on the receiver goes from left to right and fills up as the volume is turned up. I had thought that when the bar was completely filled up, that MAX volume had been acheived. However, one day I was turing the dial very quickly and kept spinning the dial after the bar was filled, and the display read BOOST 1, BOOST 2, and so on all the way up to BOOST 11. I had thought that the volume was crazy loud before, but it keeps going. That's just something I didn't notice at first with these, as the BOOST seemed like a hidden feature.

By the way, the newer wireless Z-5450's are a step down in performance. Besides, the speaker wire isn't needed for the rears, but a power cable is. So, to me, that makes the convienence go right out the window as I'd just as easily conceal a speaker wire run then a power cord run.


----------



## Guest

I was thinking about using this speaker for my home theater. Not on a pc. Would it work ok? Do I just need to get a DVD players and that's good to go or must I also get a reciever? I love the speaker... unless there's an alternative to my home theater speaker dvd player suggestions. I like it loud and clear.

Thanks for that great review... 

-G


----------



## MrPorterhouse

ghengis said:


> I was thinking about using this speaker for my home theater. Not on a pc. Would it work ok? Do I just need to get a DVD players and that's good to go or must I also get a reciever? I love the speaker... unless there's an alternative to my home theater speaker dvd player suggestions. I like it loud and clear.
> 
> Thanks for that great review...
> 
> -G


Absolutely this system can be used in a bedroom or living room theater. I believe I commented on that in my review in that the speaker system has plenty of power to fill a small to medium size room as its THX certified so in order to carry that badge, it has to meet or exceed their requirements.

It comes with a receiver that has limited inputs. The Z-5500 has 1 digital optical and 1 digital Coax, and 3 sets of analog inputs and an analog mini input(MP3 player, iPods, portable CD players, etc...) If you really needed more digital inputs, you have to use a digital switcher, which would get the job done. This setup is IDEAL for a college student in a small space where you won't need a large number of inputs anyway. You could hook up a DVD player(digital), XBOX(digital), PC(5.1 analog), and cable TV(analog).


What you would need to add is the input components, such as a DVD player, CD player, VCR, DVR, cable box/satellite tv box, etc...for audio only. You would just connect the video cable from your DVD player directly to your tv. What a modern day, full functioning A/V receiver does these days is serve as the command and control center of your system with video switching, audio processing, has an AM/FM radio tuner, and more. The Z-5500 can't do this. Its great for audio and if all you need is a speaker system, it will work great.


----------



## Guest

MrPorterhouse may i ask what are your settings on the audigy 2 zs for the logitech z 5500 speakers? Like what volume, bass, treble, CMSS, which logitech mode are you using etc...


Thanks


----------



## Guest

Nice


----------



## Guest

I own them as well... Awsome speaker set.

My friend who also has them uses it in a small appartment for a budget HT.


----------



## coffeeman

I have these as well and they are awesome, no doubt about it. Got them for about $200 and its probably the best deal in audio I ever got.



MrPorterhouse said:


> Another thing I noticed with these is that the volume bar on the receiver goes from left to right and fills up as the volume is turned up. I had thought that when the bar was completely filled up, that MAX volume had been acheived. However, one day I was turing the dial very quickly and kept spinning the dial after the bar was filled, and the display read BOOST 1, BOOST 2, and so on all the way up to BOOST 11. I had thought that the volume was crazy loud before, but it keeps going. That's just something I didn't notice at first with these, as the BOOST seemed like a hidden feature.




You're right!! I never knew that. I can't imagine how loud that would be nor am I going to find out.


----------



## Guest

I owned a set of these before I blew out the subwoofer (sparks flew everywhere!). However, that wasn't Logitech's fault; I simply turned up the volume too far between my computer and the speakers volume setting. You should know, that Logitech sent me a whole new package and all I needed to return to them was control pod and the remote. 

I ended up selling the new set to a fraternity brother of mine and have since moved up to an Athena F2, B1, C1 system which I've been very happy about. Well, the center speaker is actually terrible, but the floor standers and bookshelfs are awesome!

The high end Logitech speaker systems are worlds better than any HTIB I've heard outside of the Onkyo systems which go for twice as much. I wonder if the newer Logitech models have additional digital inputs? If these puppies have 2 or 3 optical inputs now, they're an even better deal than they used to be.


----------



## dh2005

Hey guys,

I realise this is a sticky - hope I'm not out of line for posting here.

After two years in a tiny university bedroom (furnished, it has 2 sq.ft. of floor space... the word is "cramped") I'm moving into something larger in July, and I want to let loose with the audio. The system I choose doesn't need to be deafening, but it should be powerful enough to 'fill' a spacious double bedroom (I'd estimate it at around 10' by 15') without having to drive it too hard. My TV's a 32" Panasonic Viera LCD, and I intend to connect my laptop, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii and PCH A-110 to an inexpensive-but-decent 5.1 system for DVD, Blu-ray, music and videogame playback.

Any personal advice on the suitability of this Logitech system (or indeed on other ones) would be appreciated.

Thanks, as ever.


DH.


EDIT: I *did *read the review, by the way. From what I understand, the Z-5500 is fabulous for a PC, or for Home Theatre in a confined space... but how confined are we talking...?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

You know; I used to own this setup. The only speaker I liked out of this whole package was the sub, but of course the digital amp would not work using other subs. So at the time I has a Athena speakers (front L/R, Center & Rear surround) and hooked them up. It actually pushed the 4" drivers pretty well for what it was. 

This system is simple and work with your DVD player or you can run it from your PC. 
I sold mine, but only because I wanted more components, but now likely we're going to be moving to a smaller home, this system maybe the way to go. 
I would like to buy this Z-5500 and run the sub and try my HTD L2 speakers and see how she blows 

Oh I remeber using my XM and Ipod with it. It was a neat idea at the time. I would not hesitate to do it again; Either!


----------



## Binary

> should mention that I am listening through my PC with a Creative Audigy2 ZS sound card in a 9 x 13 room with a carpeted floor. The Audigy2 ZS sound card is important to mention because this is an EXTREMELY nice card. It has a S/N raito of 108dB with full 96kHz/24bit and DVD-audio capability, as well as a nearly endless number of options to clean-up and modify the source signal. The signal that I am feeding the Z-5500 is absolutely clean, so that certainly maximizes the speakers performance. I have both a digital coax cable and the 5.1 analog cables connected so I can use either my card's decoder or the Logitech's decoder. While the Logitech's decoder is awesome, you simply can't get any better than the Audigy2 ZS. If you are in need of a sound card, DO NOT hesitate to get the Creative Audigy2 ZS, it rocks!


The only problem with this is that the Audigy 2 cards, in all forms are not truely capable of 24 bit processing. Not only that, they happen to leave an open bitstream to the PCI bus that causes all of your other PCI based devices to slow down. This is because they don't actually sleep properly and it was a quick solution for creative to fix this issue. The z5500's are nice, but way too boomy in the 30-40hz range to be enjoyable at higher volume levels. compared to most cheap HTIB's i'd have to agree, its a decent setup. Logitech was my go to for my speakers for a while, the Tang Band Drivers are awesome. But the downside, once you've gotten the upgraditus bug, you'll quickly dismiss this as "Quality" sound.


----------



## 8086

Logitech is mass-market and definitely not even being worthy of ground level on the audiophile mountain.

These speakers are the anti-bose. All Highs, All Lows. Zero Midrange. And Low Cost to boot. They are just as as bose and because of the hole in the audio spectrum, there is virtually no dialog coming from them. I'm not a bose fan, but bose is the lesser evil here. Do not buy. Spend your dough on a Set of M-Audio montors for $99 and be better off. I know the M-Audios are stereo, so for under $399 (Msrp for Z5500) you can get a better surround experience from a pair of QUALITY headphones from Sennheiser (HD650, HD800), AKG (K702) , Beyerdynamic (DT880, DT990), or Audio-Technica. After all you were born with two ears, not five or 7 and it's your brain not the ears that determines where sound comes from. Proper holophonic processing for headphones done by many soundcards and software accuratly fools the mind in to believing things are coming from all directions. 

http://www.headphone.com/
http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=products.family&ID=studiomonitors


----------



## RishiGuru

Excellent review MrPorterhouse. I will soon post my Logitech Z-2300 review.


----------



## alexsabree

I almost got this system a few years ago and I'm glad I didn't. Instead I chose to slowly build my HT system. 

...Thousands of dollars later

I'm glad I did.


----------

